# NEW Soirit deal....read carefully!!



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmmmmm, gonna have to try this one.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, it worked! They still charge tax though. Bummer!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Also..........*

Well,I guess I'll add to that as well.As I stated,I finally got into a Spirit yesterday,and thought I'd fill you in on some impressions I had.First off,the ever elusive Frankencuted.I was mildly disappointed.It IS neat looking....when activated...the electrodes lights up...his blue eyes light up...and a bright white light comes out of his mouth....there's also a garbled kind of screaming.SO far so good.My only disappointment is that I was hoping he shook VIOLENTLY.If you've seen some of the new Gemmy lifesize guys that shake and shiver....well,that's about all this guy does,nothing more.Didn't stop me from buying it,though.What can I say...he fits with my haunt.As with most of you,I did like the Zombie American Gothic couple,but not for 100 bucks each.Headless Goth Bride....VERY nice outfit...but all the problems as the Michaels bride.Crawling Donna....creepy....nice for the money.Mad Scientist....big,imposing...but it looks like more like a cartoon figure than anything else...and the way his skull just comes up....NAH!!!Now for the Toxic Zombie that most of you didn't like,specifically because of the thin material that makes up the barrel.Now,I'll tell ya...for the most part...I go for realism in my haunt,with a little bit of cheesiness thrown in for good measure..and I liked the Toxic Zombie.The true test on the thinness of the material is how does it look at night,or in a darkened corner...and if that IS unacceptable...the problem could be EASILY taken care of.NOW...is it worth 149????Uh...no.Wait for the better deal after Halloween.They had four torture weapons right out of Hostel for 8.99 each.Those were neat,very neat.For all you fans of the Gemmy eyeballs in a lab jar.They have a skull in the very same jar...his eyes light up,and he speaks.It's 25 bucks and pretty neat if you have a lab table.The banner is really really neat,but as most of you should have heard by now,what they want 129 for is only 59 at Party City,and it's the very same banner.One of the props I really liked was the static Grim Reaper for 199.He is very imposing looking,well done,and his eyes flash green.The swamp zombie was neat as well.But,again...sad to say.....not worth 199.Let's put it this way...I already KNOW I'm going to have a bunch of neat new stuff NEXT year!!!All in all,I think the selection and variety seemed a bit better this year as opposed to last year....but yes...prices are a bit out of line.If there's anything I missed that you want want some info on...feel free to ask!I gave the joint a GOOD going over!!!


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't get away from the tax.....but still better than waiting for those coupons!!!LOL!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

***bump****


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

maria1299
when you get frankencuted could you post a video clip?
I just saw the clip from spirit today,.
but in that clip it didnt seem to move at all.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

It does not move at all, it just lights up and has sound.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Frankencuted movie...*

As soon as I get it,I'll get a movie going,Fred.I will say this,though.I saw it work in person.....and although it's not as still as Spirit's movie...it doesn't shake as much as I would have liked either.If I had to describe the movement,I'd say just a couple notches above vibrate.It's too bad,but as I stated before...I got it anyway.It fits part of my haunt...and with the right presentation and a little bit of tinkering,I'm sure it's going to look,and work great!!!


----------



## EvilDeals (Sep 2, 2008)

*Frankencuted Movement?*

Seems to be some confusion here on whether Frankencuted shakes or not. One post said he does not move at all and Maria says it's a few notches above vibrate?

Maria, where did you see the prop in action?

I want to go check this guy out in person.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you,Evil Deals.I messed with it at the Spirit store.Spent quite a bit of time with it,I must say.There definitely was movement with the one that I saw.Slight.....and only in the upper torso area,but it was there.Don't know if you're familiar with the SPAZM prop....but if I had to make a comparison,I would say very similar to that,as far as movement goes.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well...Evil Deals,don't know if you read my post...but now I have to add to it.I just came back from a different Spirit store...and lo and behold,THEIR Frankencuted didn't move at all!!!!I mentioned the dilemma to the store manager...asking him if he knew if perhaps there was a control knob or something for the shaking aspect of it.He didn't know,but basically took the whole thing apart right in front of me and nothing.That's such a shame.It's a neat prop....but if it shook like they said it was supposed to,it would have been so much sweeter.I actually read the box it comes in,and it even says right on the box that it shakes.There's something weird about all of this,yknow???????????????


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I was in Spirit today and I must say I was impressed with all the new and large animated prop selection they have this year..very nice !!! I really liked Hector looked just like Anthony Hopkins to me. I was very jazzed up with all the cool new toys, now if I only had a $ 1,000 dollars laying around I could have some fun in that store. Oh I thought the toxic zombie in a can dude was cool too. Most of the Gemmy props were in a huge fabicated prison cell display, felt like a museum walk through.....very cool. Heck I even picked up a work app. on the way out. Nice job Spirit !!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

bozz said:


> I was in Spirit today and I must say I was impressed with all the new and large animated prop selection they have this year..very nice !!! I really liked Hector looked just like Anthony Hopkins to me. I was very jazzed up with all the cool new toys, now if I only had a $ 1,000 dollars laying around I could have some fun in that store. Oh I thought the toxic zombie in a can dude was cool too. Most of the Gemmy props were in a huge fabicated prison cell display, felt like a museum walk through.....very cool. Heck I even picked up a work app. on the way out. Nice job Spirit !!!!



Arrrrrgggghhhh! I'm happy for you but it makes me even angrier that the one here (that I BRIEFLY worked for), sucks!!!! They could be doing soooo much more with this place if they wanted to.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah I read your story and felt bad, so sorry, with 6 different Halloween stores just a few miles from me its very competitive (Halloween express, Cow halloween, 3 Halloween USA's and Spirit) here. Express was a very well done store as well and the owner really bent over backwards and made a few phones calls to find and item I was looking for. Express has the largest costume selection but props are not as good as Spirit's. Express took over a furniture store so its huge.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Toxic Zombie is only available in Spirit Stores and not on line? I saw it in both of our local stores for $149 but I'd really like to pruchase it on line with the 20% off code. I just can't find it on the website. Please let me know if I'm missing it somehow.
Thanks!


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

I was going to buy it online as well but they took it off the website because i guess useing the promos online cost them to much money or something????


----------

